# Are medicinal/rec users allowed to drive vehicles in legalized states?



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

Should they be allowed to be? Asking because there is a mouth swab test in UK and maybe even urine test


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Should they be allowed to be? Asking because there is a mouth swab test in UK and maybe even urine test


DUI in the state of Michigan. Big costly ordeal. And many folks should not drive. Especially stoned. 

Cheers!


----------



## solakani (Feb 22, 2021)

No! Not the way to go


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Still not sure how to read the question. I told the under the influence part. If sober no issues. Or was it they test you for having med card over the pond?


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Should they be allowed to be? Asking because there is a mouth swab test in UK and maybe even urine test


Of course they are allowed to drive, Just no smoking while driving. Nobody is getting tested in legal states unless caught driving while smoking.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

thumper60 said:


> Of course they are allowed to drive, Just no smoking while driving. Nobody is getting tested in legal states unless caught driving while smoking.


I was just curious, obviously we probably only get tested if they can catch us


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Still not sure how to read the question. I told the under the influence part. If sober no issues. Or was it they test you for having med card over the pond?


Yeh so let's say you have a medicinal licence, are you still allowed to get behind the wheel of a car, because if it becomes legal in the UK I can see a lot of people losing their licence as soon as they apply for a med card, because as it is, it's illegal to drive under the influence of x amount in your blood


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

A lot of us have been toking since kindergarten so took driving lessons and passed our tests under the influence


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> I was just curious, obviously we probably only get tested if they can catch us


I know 3 people that have been charged with oui on weed, all 3 were caught rolling down the rd an smoking.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> A lot of us have been toking since kindergarten so took driving lessons and passed our tests under the influence


Speak for your self i started in 8th grade LOL


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> Should they be allowed to be? Asking because there is a mouth swab test in UK and maybe even urine test


a cop isn’t going to give u urine test that’s for sure ! And as far as the swab as long as your not smoking while driving your good let’s say u stopped smoked at the park and then finished your sesh and you jump back in the car to drive u get pulled over and u reack of weed cop will try pull out the swab I’m sure but with these swabs u can fight it in court there is no way they can see if u smoked now or 2 hours ago it’s not possible at least not with today’s tech so basically don’t get caught driving and smoking and there isn’t shit they can do


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

When we were teens we used to get pulled and if they smelt it they searched for the source if they didn't find it they let us go but as I got into 20's a new breed of cop came along and I heard stories of them searching (illegally i think) through phones and picking out dealers numbers etc


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

Well there are still people who drive on tablets when they are not supposed to 'operate heavy machinery' and they will never get tested or thought to be under any influence, we hear stories of people driving the wrong way down the highway all the time


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 22, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> When we were teens we used to get pulled and if they smelt it they searched for the source if they didn't find it they let us go but as I got into 20's a new breed of cop came along and I heard stories of them searching (illegally i think) through phones and picking out dealers numbers etc


The police dynamics are so different compared to the states I can’t speak for how cops are there but in Michigan since it went legal put it this way I did get arrested on some bs and was on probation I had to do a urine test at random but because I had medical card for MJ they couldn’t say u can’thave this in your system because it’s a prescription!


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 22, 2021)

I only brought it up because the same people who voted Brexit are complaining the most and can only see the same if weed is legalized


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Feb 22, 2021)

I admitted I had finished a joint and a beer minutes prior to a cop, but said "I'm cool to drive", he said he could tell. He gave me a field sobriety test, and let me go. 

Fortunately you can admit to having smoked, just you gotta compose yourself and play it cool. 

happened to me in AZ, and OH.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2021)

"
Cannabix Technologies Inc. is a leader in marijuana breathalyzer development for law enforcement and the workplace. Cannabix is actively developing breath testing technologies in the pursuit of bringing portable tools to market to enhance detection of marijuana impaired driving offences on roads at a time when marijuana is becoming legal in many jurisdictions globally. Cannabix is working to develop drug-testing devices that will detect ∆9-tetrahydrocannabinol ('THC'- the psychoactive component of marijuana that causes intoxication) using breath samples. These devices would be used to provide detection of THC at roadside and identify drivers under the influence of marijuana.

*Why Breath? - Peak Impairment*


Breath collection is easier to administer than other methods, is non-invasive, what law enforcement/public is used to, and can provide real-time results.
Breath is a better indicator of impairment than saliva, blood, or urine because THC only remains in breath for short period of time (1-3 hours) before becoming virtually undetectable, whereas it can remain in other body fluids for many hours, days, or even weeks after smoking. This short time period of detection in breath aligns with the peak impairment window.
None of the delays or complications involved with analysis laboratories

Cannabix is focused on developing breath testing devices for THC detection that would target recent use of THC, (within a 1 to 3 hour time period at time of testing) in contrast to saliva or urine testing for THC which can be invasive and take a considerable amount of time for laboratory analysis. The devices will also be useful for other practical applications such as testing employees in the workplace where intoxication by THC can be hazardous. "


----------



## 123drp (Feb 22, 2021)

Cannabis DUIs are the next cash cow for Law Enforcement once it's legalized federally. Possession charges will start becoming dui charges based on blood tests or some other problematic nonsensible way of testing for impairment. Never give them an excuse to test you. LEOs will do anything to keep your life criminalized if you rely on cannabis.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 29, 2021)

Here we can get prosecuted for having it in bloodstream not toking when driving, just to be clear, and I'm sure in an accident it will lead to more troubles


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 29, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> "
> Cannabix Technologies Inc. is a leader in marijuana breathalyzer development for law enforcement and the workplace. Cannabix is actively developing breath testing technologies in the pursuit of bringing portable tools to market to enhance detection of marijuana impaired driving offences on roads at a time when marijuana is becoming legal in many jurisdictions globally. Cannabix is working to develop drug-testing devices that will detect ∆9-tetrahydrocannabinol ('THC'- the psychoactive component of marijuana that causes intoxication) using breath samples. These devices would be used to provide detection of THC at roadside and identify drivers under the influence of marijuana.
> 
> *Why Breath? - Peak Impairment*
> ...


Everyone knows this is only a tech bulletin geared toward investors, right? They even say they have no saleable products and are only in the advanced prototype stage.
It also won't work for edibles.... Soooo?
Cannabutter on toast for breakfast before work, anyone??? 
Just kidding. Lol


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Mar 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> DUI in the state of Michigan. Big costly ordeal. And many folks should not drive. Especially stoned.
> 
> Cheers!


I agree. Idiots on the road are scary enough. I used to be the person that used to think DUI laws where stupid because ive been smoking and flying/drinking and driving since I had a permit at 15 and do 100% fine. Ive been stopped by cops many times while heavily buzzed. As I got older I realized I am the exception and not the rule. And the laws make perfect sense.. When someone has piss poor judgement already. Its a bad idea to impair it more


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 29, 2021)

No, in California, but with the basic medical card you can transport up to a 1/4lb...
Not a good answer to your question, just some info... doesn’t specify whether you ingested the 1/4lb. or not...


----------

